# Victim in Toe Pincher W.I.P.



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

Looking really nice, and you'll never have it collapse on you!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Looks very cool! You'd probably cringe to see what my toe-pincher looks like - didn't miter a single thing!


----------



## FarmerChad (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments. I would never cringe at another haunters work. I have seen plenty of wonderful work here. Wood is a medium that I love and feel at home with. Foam on the other hand? HAHA... some of yall make it look so easy. 

Forgot to add that the cross supports also make convenient points to mount future equipment. Plenty of places to attach stuff.

Believe me... I have no intentions of making this item again. As stated, I don't mind refurbishing or refreshing the item as needed. As everyone knows, sooner or later wear and tear gets the best of a prop, I just plan to make it as strong as possible, while looking dated.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 21, 2004)

Great work. I can't wait to see the finished prop


----------



## MumBO jUMbo (Oct 22, 2008)

It's really coming along !! Cant wait to see end product!!!


----------



## FarmerChad (Oct 21, 2008)

Sorry for the delay on updates. Been working on the house, and that comes first don't you know. So...... I decided that I would not make a back to the coffin. No need to as it is. Plan to lay it on the ground, and the supports that I put in more then support the structure. Made the lid today. 

It took 5 planks side by side to make the width. It looks like 4 planks will do it... but no. I came about 1 inch short go figure.










While im thinking about it, make sure you carefully plan out the length of your coffin. I wasn't thinking and made it 6 foot and 2 inches long. The fence planks are only 6 foot long. Ouch. I knew that I would have to join the sections, and make it strong enough to take some abuse. So whats the crafty haunter to do? I call it the "sandwich joint". I cut off of the planks at 63 inches, then cut scraps to reach the rest of the way. The pictures are slightly out of order, for clarity, but im sure you get the jist.
























Make sure to use liberal amounts of your favorite wood glue. 

















The end result. Plenty of drywall screws to hold it together. Once that glue dries, ain't nothing going to break it.










Added a total of four horizontal "bands" across the lid. For looks and strength of course. Once again, lots of screws and glue.


----------



## FarmerChad (Oct 21, 2008)

Now, heres a pickle. That akward gap on the sides of the lid.










A couple of different ways to do this..
(1) simply slide a picket in place and trace whats left to fill in. 
(2) what I did. I measured. I started at the "middle" of the sandwich joint then measured all the way down to nothing. I was able to get a piece for each side out of one picket. That same method is used for the head end of the coffin as well.

















Now what about all those screws sticking out of the bottom of the lid?










Say hello to my little friend.. the angle grinder. Oh yes, there will be sparks










Love the results though. Shame its on the inside of the lid. Hmmm...










And the product as it stands...










Currently its in the basement. Another area that needs cleaned out  Anyhow... I like it. The next update, hopefully will have some info about the motor I plan to use. Any and all comments are welcome and appreciated.


----------



## Nepboard (Sep 21, 2009)

Nice Job!!!


----------



## XtremeAaron (Sep 27, 2009)

Very well built! I appreciate the craftsmanship.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Nice looking coffin. Looks to be better made than mine!!!


----------



## phil121 (Oct 25, 2009)

Great coffin, cant wait for the next update

thanks

phil


----------



## FarmerChad (Oct 21, 2008)

I appreciate everyones compliments. I havent had the chance to work on this anymore. Im still trying to decide on a motor. I will update as it comes to me.


----------

